# Help with this bloodline?



## lmartin2683 (Jul 4, 2013)

I was hoping that you guys could help me out a little bit. I have been trying to research the bloodline "Ganghis Kon" (sorry if I misspelled it, I've seen it spelled many different ways and do not know which is correct). I found a dog that I like who is from this bloodline but have heard mixed reviews. I have heard that this is a human aggressive bloodline and then I have heard the complete opposite. Everyone seems to be telling me something different. I want a dog who can accompany me on my 6-7 mile daily walks and who will be playful and friendly with my two small children. Thanks for the help.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

GK is actually not a bloodline but, a strain of the American Bully mainly XL as far as class. I would try an XL forum for info very little here.. There may be someone that can answer but, not much info out there.



MSK said:


> .......A Strain in this context means "*Strain* - _Biology_ is several groups of dogs being managed each by a different person." _Ex:The Old Family is a *strain* of a dog breed known as the American Pit Bull Terrier._
> 
> Bloodlines however are different they stem from strains most of the time. This however can go either way since a group of individuals not related or a family can pick up and form a strain from a specific bloodline as well."
> 
> ...


There will be people to say XL Bullys are APBT's but I can assure you they are NOT as they have has mastiff, bulldog, etc. added somewhere. As well others will only call it a bloodline but, it is a strain as its based off of several kennel breedings all of different heritage. Basically GK is based off a kennel name not a specific dog or dogs. There are also many different dogs named Ganghis Kon which can add to the confusion of a GK "Bloodline"...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would go for more of a classic American Bully if you want to do walks. If bullies are built too extreme and bulky they won't be able to do long walks. Id make sure that the parents, grand parents, great grand parents and great great grand parents had top notch temperaments even if that means paying a bit more.

I like these https://www.facebook.com/dawn.americanbullyknineunit


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

GK is definitely a bully strain. Both of my bullies have a small amount of this strain in their pedigrees. I think a lot of folk point out that it's HA because there was a bully in the news which killed a young girl. This dog was heavily inbred GK. I think the extreme inbreeding was more to blame than the strain itself.


----------

